# Domestic Violence complaint 1 year after incident



## Bruins2011 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello,

I was a victim of domestic violence against my ex-fiancee about 1 year ago to the day. Every day since the incident occurred i have thought about reporting such incident to the police, but have had several other "life" issues interfering. The sign of Christmas trees going up has brought me back to that terrible night (we were putting up a christmas tree the night of the incident), and that terrible feeling i have harbored within me for 12 months.

My "ask a cop" question is what will happen if i come fourth to the station near my house? How seriously will my complaint be taken? Do i need to present some kind of proof the act occurred?

Thank you.


----------



## IamTheDude (Aug 6, 2017)

A better course of action for you would be to go to your local district court, speak to a victim witness advocate, and filing a criminal complaint in order to move forward on charges. That said, your local PD will have a court liaison (called a prosecutor) that should be able to assist you.


----------



## Bruins2011 (Nov 29, 2017)

thank you.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

So you wish to report a domestic crime a year after it occurred? Do you have any supporting evidence? If its a simple A&B, with bruises healed, no photos or witnesses to the incident, you're probably out of luck. Without getting too deep into what occurred if its rape or strangulation etc on a public forum, your better option, is to go to your local district court house and ask to speak with the clerk or victim advocate and see what your choices are. Like I said, you're going to need witnesses, photographs, statements etc.


----------



## Bruins2011 (Nov 29, 2017)

I assumed some corroborating evidence would be necessary as this occurred 1 year ago this pas weekend.

After the attack, i began recording video on my cell phone, for fear of further attacks occurring.

The *exact *exchange is as follows:
Me: "Why did you just punch me?"
Ex Fiancee: "because my baby is crying"
Me: "You punched me with a closed fist because a baby cries?"
Ex Fiancee "Yes"
Me: "How does that make sense?"
Ex Fiancee: "Because you make no sense" ::walks into another room::

My ex has a history of alcohol abuse, there are several minutes of dialog recorded before the attack took place that show hardly able to make coherent sentences.

In my opinion, this would be sufficient evidence that show an attack more than likely occurred. The videos taken were directly in front. They were not tucked in a shirt or bag or otherwise hidden.

Would this be something taken as credible?


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

I am not a clerk magistrate and that's who you need to talk to. They determine PC for a crime and will either issue a summons or not. Be prepared to explain why you waited 12 months to file a complaint. Due to the time delay, most police officers would request a hearing anyway, so just go to the court house. The clerk will hear your side and most likely will put it on for a hearing.


----------



## Bruins2011 (Nov 29, 2017)

I wouldn't go to my local police station?


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

Go to the courthouse. You'll be able to explain what happened. And why you feel you'd like to pursue it now. 
Or, if nothing else has happened between the two of you and you've moved on.
Maybe some counselling might help you move on emotionally.

Good luck..


----------



## Bruins2011 (Nov 29, 2017)

Without getting too much into it, a lot has happened since then.

It probably does not help my case that i am a man, and my ex-fiancee is a woman. I specifically left that out to remove gender bias.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Gender is a non factor in DV cases. When the elements of the crime are present a arrest is made. The problem with your situation is the time delay. Ultimately, you will have to explain that to the clerk. Like I said, go to the court house. You can go to your local PD, but they will perform a preliminary investigation, take your statement, talk to her and get a statement, then put it on for a magistrates hearing. Be prepared to testify at trail. Good luck.


----------

